# 2008 Gordon Waterman



## Dustin Pack (Sep 3, 2015)

Picked it up a few weeks ago. 62 hours, guessing it's the "newest" Gordon Waterman out there.
View attachment 6378
View attachment 6379


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Beautiful skiff, digging that 2 smoke 70 too


----------



## robt (Jul 21, 2013)

Super sexy skiff, nice find.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

I like it! I almost unfollowed you on Instagram out of pure jealousy!


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Damn it looks like brand new! Awesome find...


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

Looking clean! Welcome to the Gordon family!


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

Looks like new! 
Am I seeing things or is there a Guage on the hubs?


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Beautiful skiff, digging that 2 smoke 70 too


You should see what they can do with an F70


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Congrats man...there really is no upgrade path from that...


----------



## Dustin Pack (Sep 3, 2015)

bw510 said:


> Looks like new!
> Am I seeing things or is there a Guage on the hubs?


Thanks for all the kind words fellas, very stoked about the boat. She is exactly what I wanted/needed and was looking for.

You're not seeing things,lol. Those are airtight hub protectors. Air pressures hubs so no water intrusion.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

What kind of hubs are those? What is the needle for?


----------



## Dustin Pack (Sep 3, 2015)

MariettaMike said:


> What kind of hubs are those? What is the needle for?


http://www.airtighthubs.com/categories/view/1


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

Wow that looks MINT! Great find, congrats!


----------

